# Lying down when sees other dogs



## lizziem10 (Jul 31, 2018)

Beano is our 10month old cockapoo. He has a lovely nature great fun and great with kids and loves a cuddle. Have never heard him growl he is just so happy to meet everyone. He has been to puppy training classes but I feel he is going back the way now!! Pulling constantly on the lead and sitting/lying down anytime another dog is coming! He then just jumps at the dog and wants to play and as he is getting stronger I struggle to hold him. I have to say I am not enjoying our walks at the moment and exhausted when we get back. I have tried treats and cream cheese ! as suggested at classes. Does anyone have a puppy who does this?


----------



## Jeanlp (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi there. Don't despair. I don't think there are many cockapoo pups who are not similar at 10 months of age. Just hang on in there and keep gently reinforcing what you learnt at puppy classes and you will find it suddenly clicks. 
My own cockapoo is now 2.5years old and I cant quite remember when it all came together, but I think it wasn't much before she was 18 months old. I find myself marvelling at how co-operative she is these days, although she does still occasionally realise she has an option when asked for certain behaviour which she exercises!
You have an intelligent, lively breed of dog. Be patient with him and he will reward you in spades for many years to come.


----------



## lizziem10 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for that!We all love him to bits and he is so much fun! He comes back no problem when off his lead, he is learning to wait nicely for his food and we are working on stopping him jumping all over visitors!! (stealing the washing off the line is not going so well !!!) But the pulling on the lead is proving really difficult and the children are not able to take him for walks. I think I may be expecting too much from him as he is still a puppy. It's probably me. We're just back from a walk - where he lay down when a dog came towards him then lunged at it to play! Then almost pulled me off my feet following a dog in front!! Even if he gets a scent he is off and no amount of stopping,turning treats etc stops him!! But I will persevere!!!!!!!!!! I know it will be worth it!


----------

